# Show me your 54 stock Vamoots



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

I'd like to see what stock 54 Vamoots looks like. CRs/RSLs are welcome, too.

I want to get an idea of what this looks like in my size.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

helo.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

Well here is mine...


----------

